# what are the leanest cuts of beef?



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

... like the title asks... what are the leanest cuts of beef?  

top sirloin is the only one i know... beyond that i have no clue.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 12, 2008)

Well im not too sure how to say, cause you yanks use different terms for the cuts..

But 
round steak
silverside
Rump (centre cut only)
Topside
butt fillet
oh and lean mince 



arent you trying to bulk tho?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 12, 2008)

Top Round is pretty good - I eat it constantly.  Sirloin is already fairly lean.


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2008)

Not part of a cow, but similar: I get buffalo (you may know it as bison). Nice and lean, really red. And cheap - at least where I live. Ground buffalo has less than half the fat of extra lean ground beef and it costs the same as regular ground beef.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 13, 2008)

Smoo_lord said:


> Well im not too sure how to say, cause you yanks use different terms for the cuts..
> 
> But
> round steak
> ...



yea, you're right.  i should more worried about getting ENOUGH fat rather than keeping it out of my diet  



Built said:


> Not part of a cow, but similar: I get buffalo (you may know it as bison). Nice and lean, really red. And cheap - at least where I live. Ground buffalo has less than half the fat of extra lean ground beef and it costs the same as regular ground beef.



shoot, that's pretty good.  i wonder if they've got it at my wal mart...


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Built said:


> Not part of a cow, but similar: I get buffalo (you may know it as bison). Nice and lean, really red. And cheap - at least where I live. Ground buffalo has less than half the fat of extra lean ground beef and it costs the same as regular ground beef.



Where the heck are you finding bison for the same price as ground beef?  Either I'm paying way too much, or the ground beef at your stores is expensive.


----------



## Built (Apr 13, 2008)

Dunno. It's cheap in Vancouver.


----------



## devildog88 (May 1, 2008)

*Lean Meat!*

I try to eat wild game as much as I can.  Elk is my favorite then Deer (Venison).  Pheasant is also great!  (all White meat)


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2008)

i love buffalo! I make my own jerky with it.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 5, 2008)

I eat lots of Elk.


----------



## cadnkides (May 5, 2008)

turkey chicken fish are the leenest


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

cadnkides said:


> turkey chicken fish are the leenest


 
A turkey chicken fish?   Only if you don't mind genetically modified foods...


----------



## Biggly (May 5, 2008)

Go to the butcher, point to the leanest looking lump on display and say "Two of them please".

There ya go.




B.


----------



## biggfly (May 5, 2008)

Filet Mignon...leanest, most tender, and most expensive. I have to have some marbling, flavor is a must for myself!!! Fat=flavor!!! Just not large slabs of it!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

Smoo_lord said:


> round steak
> silverside
> Rump (centre cut only)
> Topside
> ...



helpful.



Biggly said:


> Go to the butcher, point to the leanest looking lump on display and say "Two of them please".



not helpful.


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2008)

I do top round london broil cut into appropriate portions (it typically comes in about 1.5lb hunk of meat)

skirt or flank steak is also lean.

Other than that i'll do chicken, turkey (breasts and burgers or make own burgers out of breasts), shrimp and cold cuts when in a jam (turkey breast, maybe ham if i'm feeling frisky).


----------



## Biggly (May 11, 2008)

> not helpful.



OK which is leaner, a fatty lump of center cut rump or a lean lump of flank steak?

Who cares what it's called, you can SEE what's lean so just pick the lean bits. Here, if text is helpful:

Beef, It's What's for Dinner

B.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Filet Mignon...leanest, most tender, and most expensive. I have to have some marbling, flavor is a must for myself!!! Fat=flavor!!! Just not large slabs of it!!!



Unless I am confusing it with another beef, filet mignon has quite a bit of fat in it.


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Unless I am confusing it with another beef, filet mignon has quite a bit of fat in it.



I think you are mixing it up w something else...filet is SO lean and has such little fat marbled through it that they often wrap a piece of bacon around it for some fat to aid in cooking and flavor. I rarely eat filet because the flavor isn't as savory as say a ribeye, with the ribeye showing much marbling and the filet being virtually marble free.


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

Filet mignon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Biggly (May 11, 2008)

First time a wiki entry has made me hungry. Usually you get dry crap like this:

"The sensation of hunger can often be alleviated and even mitigated entirely with the consumption of food.[citation needed]"


B.


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

Ya me too...as soon as I posted it I started mouthwatering for some beef!!!! Me being in Montana and from Montana, all I need is to knock the hair off and wipes its ass and I 'll eat anything of the hoof!!!


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Filet mignon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It says its tender, not lean.


----------



## stallion42 (May 11, 2008)

The tenderloin is the leanest cut of beef, and that is where the filet mignon comes from. Way over priced and quite flavorless though. Sirloin would be your best bet for a fairly lean and reasonably priced cut of beef. Unless money isn't an issue then you could just marinate tenderloin to make it flavorful.


----------



## AKIRA (May 11, 2008)

After a google search, its obvious that it depends on where its cut, but filet mignon can have a lot of fat in it.  Plus, who knows if youre getting a lean one in a restaurant..


----------



## biggfly (May 11, 2008)

Bacon is often used in cooking the filet because of the low levels of fat found in the filet. Filets also have low levels of marbling, or internal fat.(Wiki, further down in the article.)

I am sure it can vary, but for the most part it is low fat. There is very little fat, or connective tissue in it because of where it is on the animal, basically hidden and a non-load bearing muscle part of the back.


----------



## Biggly (May 11, 2008)

That wiki line made me giggle, now part of my sig


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Bacon is often used in cooking the filet because of the low levels of fat found in the filet. Filets also have low levels of marbling, or internal fat.(Wiki, further down in the article.)
> 
> I am sure it can vary, but for the most part it is low fat. There is very little fat, or connective tissue in it because of where it is on the animal, basically hidden and a *non-load bearing muscle part of the back*.



Thats actually one of the reasons why I would think there was fat there.  Well, not what I bolded, but what I read in Wiki.  About it not moving too much?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

Veal


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2008)

Tenderloins are on the higher end of fat for lean cuts.

Buying beef? A guide to choosing the leanest cuts - MayoClinic.com


----------



## AKIRA (May 12, 2008)

From Iain's site..

Lean..
    *  Round steak
    * 95% lean ground beef
    * Chuck shoulder roast
    * Arm pot roast
    * Shoulder steak
    * Strip steak
    * Tenderloin steak
    * T-bone steak
Extra Lean..
    *  Eye of round roast
    * Top round steak
    * Mock tender steak
    * Bottom round roast
    * Top sirloin steak


Does Filet Mignon have another name?  Is it Tenderloin?


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2008)

Filet Mignon is a tenderloin... Yep.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> A turkey chicken fish?   Only if you don't mind genetically modified foods...



 

Oh I also want to note; lean meat isn't ALWAYS the way to go.  Oily meats like salmon with all those healthy Omega 3s and Omega 6s can be VERY VERY good for you.


----------



## biggfly (May 12, 2008)

Wow...that surprised me that even top sirloin is leaner...I would have lost plenty of cash betting on that one!!! It is sort of a urban legend then that evryone thinks filet is the leanest...even the "chefs" (f'ing Emeril, Bobby Flay) etc preach about it being the leanest thus wrapping bacon on it because it lacks that savory flavor others have from the fat marbling. I have been fucked by the Food Network...bastards.


----------



## biggfly (May 12, 2008)

Hell with it...fat ass ribeye is the only way for me...I like the marbled fat in my steak...I'm a freaking carnivorous bastard, no prima donna!!!!


----------



## Irons77 (May 12, 2008)

Food network???? They all smoke crack!!! lol


----------



## KentDog (May 12, 2008)

Top Sirloin is probably my favorite steak to grill on my own.


----------



## leg_press (May 17, 2008)

Isnt eye round a pretty lean cut of beef?


----------



## amanda007 (May 17, 2008)

Well i know only three of them .... Topside butt fillet and lean mince ..


----------

